# PS dansmat in gentoo

## wardwc1

Ik heb een playstation dansmat aangesloten op mijn parallelle poort en deze via de modules joydev en gamecon map=0,7 geïnstalleerd op mijn gentoo pc.

Na een test via het testprogramma jtest blijkt alles goed te werken, tot ik 2 tegenovergestelde pijlen tegelijk probeer in te drukken(wordt niet geregistreerd).

Waarschijnlijk komt dit doordat de pijlen niet als toetsen herkend worden, maar als een analoge of digitale joystick.

Op google kan ik geen documentatie vinden over de opties van gamecon. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik dit probleem oplos?

----------

## Parasietje

Kijk even op stepmania.org. Er zijn veel dansmatten die niet compatibel zijn met PS2 -> USB controllers, precies omdat ze als analoge stick herkend worden. Niets aan te doen; andere hardware zoeken is de boodschap!

----------

## JeroenMathon

Is er geen mogelijkheid om de driver van die dansmat aan te passen zodat het als een toetsenbord gezien word A.K.A een HID?

----------

